# last night... ):



## Meg (Jul 7, 2013)

so last night was either the best night of my life or the worst mistake i ever made and i dont know how to fix it. so me and my best friend/road dog got really crossfaded last night and ended up doing "stuff." I know i was the one who started it but i dont know if she was really into it or way to fucked up to care. I have feelings for her like more than just friends and ive discussed this with her but she said that she couldnt handle it if we ever broke up and to just keep it as best friends for now. i feel like this changed our friendship. i know i know "maybe we should be friends with benefits" but that doesnt work for me. i like her too much just to have her as something like that /: what do i doooo?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 7, 2013)

there's only one way out of (or into) this, and that's to talk about it with them, sober. and you should do it asap, otherwise things might get weird, especially if you let all that unsaid stuff sit around for a while and even more so if you're going to be around each other a lot.

just explain how you feel, ask how they feel about what you two did, how she feels about you, and try to figure out where to go from there.

my .02


----------



## vdem1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Matt hit the nail on the head. I would sit down with her SOBER and have a discussion about what happened. Don't let it go undiscussed as that will pose problems in the future along with probably drive you completely bat shit crazy. Depending on the direction in which the conversation moves, from there it's all a judgment call on where the friendship moves. 

Sex doesn't always have to ruin things in situations like this. It may not go in the direction you hope for but it doesn't have to ruin the friendship either. 

good luck darlin


----------

